# early period that lasted 2 days?



## trying25

I was due for my period today... however on Saturday had sharp pains on my right side (felt like ovulation pains) and shortly after had a dark brown discharge.. that night it turned quite heavy and i think I started my period. However it has only lasted me 2 days MAX...So it came early and did not last long at all... What can this mean?


----------



## habba

This kinda happen to me other then I came on a lot earlier then normal and it lasted 3 days but was soooooooo light

Just dnt know wots happening anymore


----------



## Solus

This has happened to me before too... Just a weird AF I guess.


----------



## Native_gurl

This happened to me twice before..first time, I got pretty heavy AF for two days and 4 days later I found out i was pregnant with my son. Second time, I got AF 4 days later I found out i was pregnant..sadly ended in a miscarriage. I'm by no means saying your pregnant however it cant be ruled out. Sometimes a simple hormone balance can make AF lighter/shorter or longer/heavier..good luck whatever happens :)


----------



## trying25

Native_gurl said:


> This happened to me twice before..first time, I got pretty heavy AF for two days and 4 days later I found out i was pregnant with my son. Second time, I got AF 4 days later I found out i was pregnant..sadly ended in a miscarriage. I'm by no means saying your pregnant however it cant be ruled out. Sometimes a simple hormone balance can make AF lighter/shorter or longer/heavier..good luck whatever happens :)

Thankyou I guess it gives me hope. Were you feeling any symptoms at the time or did you test based on the short period ?


----------



## trying25

Native_gurl said:


> This happened to me twice before..first time, I got pretty heavy AF for two days and 4 days later I found out i was pregnant with my son. Second time, I got AF 4 days later I found out i was pregnant..sadly ended in a miscarriage. I'm by no means saying your pregnant however it cant be ruled out. Sometimes a simple hormone balance can make AF lighter/shorter or longer/heavier..good luck whatever happens :)

Thankyou I guess it gives me hope. Were you feeling any symptoms at the time or did you test based on the short period ?


----------



## Native_gurl

trying25 said:


> Native_gurl said:
> 
> 
> This happened to me twice before..first time, I got pretty heavy AF for two days and 4 days later I found out i was pregnant with my son. Second time, I got AF 4 days later I found out i was pregnant..sadly ended in a miscarriage. I'm by no means saying your pregnant however it cant be ruled out. Sometimes a simple hormone balance can make AF lighter/shorter or longer/heavier..good luck whatever happens :)
> 
> Thankyou I guess it gives me hope. Were you feeling any symptoms at the time or did you test based on the short period ?Click to expand...

I tested because I was feeling dizzy..thats usually my only early symptom. I really didnt believe I was pregnant but there the line was :thumbup:


----------



## jammers77

Someone else made a thread similar to this a couple of days ago. I've had this happen once. It was a 2-day cycle. Brown, dry looking stuff and that was it. Wasn't pregnant. Just one of those weird anomalies that happen from time to time.


----------



## jzgrace

Did you end up being pregnant?? I have just had the same thing happen too me. 2 day af....and a26 day cycle. I read yesterday that women with 26 day cycles can end up with af even if fertilization occurred, because the body didn't produce the hormone that stops af in time......I see that you are 20 weeks and I've been trying to figure out your dates all night but this is all kinda confusing to me.


----------



## jzgrace

trying25 said:


> I was due for my period today... however on Saturday had sharp pains on my right side (felt like ovulation pains) and shortly after had a dark brown discharge.. that night it turned quite heavy and i think I started my period. However it has only lasted me 2 days MAX...So it came early and did not last long at all... What can this mean?

This is the same thing that happened to me.........did you end up pregnant or did you try the next month??


----------



## Fleur29

I had this when I got my bfp with my dd! Good luck xx


----------



## Native_gurl

I wonder did the OP end up pregnant? A few months after my post I became pregnant again and am now 26 weeks. :)


----------

